# To all those that have lost horses



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Very sweet.

Sorry for all of your losses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Very sweet. I recently lost a small family pony, I have so many memories with him.

He taught me everything I knew from the beginning on wards. Afterwards we sold that farm (relocated to larger ones). I am no longer able to visit my pony, but the memories are always in my heart.


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Very true, and such wisdom from one so young!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I had to make the decision to put my 28 yr old down I felt like I was committing suicide. We had become such a huge part in each other's lives. There was an incredible silent communication between us, like reading each other's thot's. He had me well trained. He lived with me for 23 years. He is still missed.


----------

